# Research: How can we make mobile applications for diabetes better?



## Lehiowo (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello everyone.
My name is Lehi. I am a student researching how we can build better mobile applications to help manage diabetes. I need medical practitioners to help complete this short survey, it takes less than 5  minutes and will be very helpful for my research.

Please help complete the survey and refer to other medical practitioners if you can.

You can find the survey by clicking here or by copying and pasting the following link: https://forms.gle/XWiD6TBagLbHrqgW6

This study has been approved by @Josh DUK.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 29, 2021)

Lehiowo said:


> I need medical practitioners to help complete this short survey,


Are you sure you have the right forum for this request? This is a Joe public forum not a dedicated medical practitioners forum


----------



## Lehiowo (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi there, 
I have the survey out on dedicated forums as well, I’m just trying to reach as far as I can. Referrals to medical practitioners are also quite helpful and appreciated.

Thank you for the response and have a lovely day!

Lehi


----------



## Matchless (Apr 3, 2021)

I would thought the right people contribute in your survey is diabetics like ourselves rather than doctors who on the whole do not know what we want unless you can find a doctors who are diabetic.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 3, 2021)

We have very few medical practitioners on this site
I wish you luck I. Your research


----------



## Lehiowo (Apr 3, 2021)

Matchless said:


> I would thought the right people contribute in your survey is diabetics like ourselves rather than doctors who on the whole do not know what we want unless you can find a doctors who are diabetic.


Hello, 
You are absolutely right and feedback from diabetics is a secondary part of this research. However, this stage of the assessment considers feedback from medical practitioners due to their understanding of the short term objectives, and the long term outcomes of diabetes management. Medical practitioners also receive varied feedback from patients they manage and this is an extra benefit.


----------



## Matchless (Apr 4, 2021)

I disagree about doctors knowing what we want only what they want to tell you what to do .


----------



## Drummer (Apr 4, 2021)

For my doctor to receive feedback from me he'd have to talk to me again.
I was diagnosed in 2016 told I was a very bad diabetic, lose some weight, take these pills - and that was it.


----------

